# Anyone else in NorCal?



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just curious if anyone else is in NorCall/San Francisco Bay Area? I've had some luck finding a few monthly playgroups for toy breeds (and one specifically for Maltese), but figured it's always nice to figure out who else is in the area. 

Anyone? :blush:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi and I are in Healsburg. If you ever come up for the day let me know. We rarely go to the city.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

marina and I will be in Vallejo this weekend for a dog show. There are a lot of shows in vallejo!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How are you, btw? Haven't seen you post in ages!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly, Daisy and I are in Nor Cal.
Hey Stacy when and where I'll come out to see you?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

cyndrae said:


> Lilly, Daisy and I are in Nor Cal.
> Hey Stacy when and where I'll come out to see you?


Me too!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> How are you, btw? Haven't seen you post in ages!


I know, it's been a while! Leila and I did a cross-country move over from Vermont, so things were a little unsettled for a while. But now things have really come together and SF is starting to feel like home. Thanks for asking! Good to see some of the old crew is still on here. :wub:

Are you going to the Chief Solano Kennel Club show?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> I know, it's been a while! Leila and I did a cross-country move over from Vermont, so things were a little unsettled for a while. But now things have really come together and SF is starting to feel like home. Thanks for asking! Good to see some of the old crew is still on here. :wub:
> 
> Are you going to the Chief Solano Kennel Club show?


Yes, Chief Solano show! Maltese show at 1:15 on Saturday in ring 2 and 12:30 in Ring 4 on sunday

http://www.infodog.com/jps/848/jpg848.pdf Sat judging program

http://www.infodog.com/jps/433/jpg433.pdf Sun judging program

So glad that you are settling in to SF!!!



Sylie said:


> Me too!


Fantastic! I put the links above with all the info!



cyndrae said:


> Lilly, Daisy and I are in Nor Cal.
> Hey Stacy when and where I'll come out to see you?


YEAH!!!! 

I posted the ring times above but on sat, we'll be there from about 8am until after maltese show because marina shows her shih tzu in jrs at 9am.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like a great meet up. :chili::chili: Remember the cameras

Who's Marina showing this weekend Stacy?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Sounds like a great meet up. :chili::chili: Remember the cameras
> 
> Who's Marina showing this weekend Stacy?


She is showing the Shih Tzu in Juniors but Lucy is coming as back up. And then in breed, she is showing Elena (Bellarata's Prophecy Girl) 

Will try to remember the camera!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey and I are in Los Gatos now. We would love to connect with nice Nor Cal people


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> Zooey and I are in Los Gatos now. We would love to connect with nice Nor Cal people



Hey and guess what? We are in Vallejo again for a dog show!

Woofstock - 4 days of peace, music and dogs 

Let me know if you want some info!


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Just curious if anyone else is in NorCall/San Francisco Bay Area? I've had some luck finding a few monthly playgroups for toy breeds (and one specifically for Maltese), but figured it's always nice to figure out who else is in the area.
> 
> Anyone? :blush:


We're from NorCal - South SF. Are you referring to the SF Maltese Meet-ups? I've heard of them but I haven't gone - somehow it does not work out with my schedule. I'm sure Simba would love to meet up with other cutie fluffs from here


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I am (Sacramento), but my dogs don't let me leave the house. We're having a heat wave, and my landlord just got me a new, working air conditioning unit. :biggrin:


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

We are near Fresno usually travel south not north


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Just curious if anyone else is in NorCall/San Francisco Bay Area? I've had some luck finding a few monthly playgroups for toy breeds (and one specifically for Maltese), but figured it's always nice to figure out who else is in the area.
> 
> Anyone? :blush:


We live in the Bay Area. We also have been to the monthly Maltese meet up. Lets go to a park together yeah


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

chicklet and simba said:


> We're from NorCal - South SF. Are you referring to the SF Maltese Meet-ups? I've heard of them but I haven't gone - somehow it does not work out with my schedule. I'm sure Simba would love to meet up with other cutie fluffs from here


We should do our own meet up. We are in Castro valley  we visit with Stacy today at the show, so nice. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Dominic said:


> We should do our own meet up. We are in Castro valley  we visit with Stacy today at the show, so nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I didn't know you guys were close! Are you talking about the Vallejo dog show? I wish I could go but I have some things I needed to do this weekend :-( but yes to a future meet-up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LouiesDad (Oct 29, 2013)

Louie and I are in Marysville and would love to make some new friends!


----------

